
Upcoming Galaxy Map Could Radically Transform How We See the Milky Way - okket
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/upcoming-galaxy-map-could-radically-transform-how-we-see-the-milky-way/
======
macintux
Similar article/comments from 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12466135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12466135)

~~~
macintux
Actually, nearly no comments. Similar article then:
[http://www.nature.com/news/milky-way-mapper-6-ways-the-
gaia-...](http://www.nature.com/news/milky-way-mapper-6-ways-the-gaia-
spacecraft-will-change-astronomy-1.20569)

------
ebrewste
Sometimes I fall into the "what's left to discover" trap. Great to see
fundamental understanding of our universe increasing!

------
netcraft
I can't wait till someone imports this data into a visualization - I wonder if
it can be put into universe sandbox?

